# Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?



## amer_der_erste (16. September 2014)

*Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*

n'abend leute.

Gratulation an das tolle Forum - beim lesen merkt man, dass hier leute mit dabei sind, die eine Ahnung von dem ganzen haben - weiter so .


wie der titel schon sagt, suche ich einen gaming PC für maximal 900 Euro - natürlich bin ich auf änliche Beiträge hier im Forum gestoßen allerdings sind diese schon sehr alt oder der TE hatte nicht die selben Ansprüche / Wünsche wie ich.

damit es etwas einfacher wird habe ich bereits einige fragen mir selbst beantwortet:

1) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
___ich möchte 800 bis maximal 900 Euro ausgeben!


2) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
___Nein, wäre alles nötige vorhanden.


3) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
___ich bin davon überzeugt dass ich das selbst locker packen würde. allerdings hätte ich nichts dagegen wenn dies auch der Händler anbieten würde.


4) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)
___Nein, ich möchte alle Teile neu kaufen.


5) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
___Monitor ist vorhanden, FULL HD ja, Bildfrequenz mir nicht bekannt.


6) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? & wenn gearbeitet, was und mit welchen Programmen?
___Zocken möchte ich hauptsächlich Far Cry 4, BF 4, und alle neuen Spiele der nächsten 2 Jahre. zum arbeiten wird Office verwendet.


7) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
___ein TB ist mehr als genug. eine SSD wäre natürlich von vorteil. ich habe vor nie mehr als 5 games installiert zu haben. vlt schaffen wir es das ganze hauptsächlich auf SSD zu betreiben?


8) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
___Nene, geht auch ohne.


9) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.) 
___um Wlan werde ich nicht herumkommen, oder? Router ist im Wohnzimmer, PC würde im 'Spielezimmer' stehen. Kabel will ich keins verlegen.


vielleicht noch ein, zwei wörter über mein 'spielverhalten'. da ich jeden tag erst abend heim komme, zocke ich nicht jeden Tag. am meisten wird am Sonntag und Feiertags gezockt.
in zahlen: max. zehn Stunden / Woche

Was erwarte ich mir? ich möchte einfach das beste Preis-/Leistungsv. haben. übertakten interessiert mich nicht. ich bin mehr ein hobbygamer, da es aus Zeitmangel nicht anders möglich ist. ABER wenn ich spiele, möchte ich mich nicht über Ruckler ärgern. natürlich will ich in full HD und auf ULTRA spielen.
mir ist egal ob ati oder nvidia bzw. intel oder amd. nehme liebend gern eure Vorschläge an!

ich hoffe, euch genug infos und 'material' gegeben zu haben. 
vielen, vielen dank schon vorab für eure Hilfe..


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Willkommen im Forum, Amer 

Jepp,   

Guck mal hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Da sind 3,5 Wiener in der Liste, die helfen dir gratis beim zusammenschrauben 

Zusammen knapp unter ~ 900,- Talern : 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-22-20G)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Ich kann dir die Teile auch auf Geizhals.at raussuchen 

Wäre eine sehr geile Maschine, eventüll direkt die 256GB SSD nehmen, da passen ein paar Spiele mehr drauf.

Grüße nach Wien aussem Pott
Rosi

Edit : Weil bei den H97 Boards nur noch 2 SATA Kabel dabei sind, brauchst Du ein drittes (SSD, HDD und DVD-Brenner)

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch ein altes rumfliegen.
Die kosten aber auch nix


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (128GB geht auch ums günstiger zu machen, bei Beschränkung der Sammelwut kann man auch die Festplatte weglassen und nimmt ein 512GB)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (Alternativen: LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk bin kein Freund von LG was deren Laufwerke betrifft)
1 x Diverse SATA-Kabel 1m, gewinkelt (versch. Farben) (da bei den H97er Boards nur 2 Satakabel im Lieferumfang enthalten sind, braucht es für HDD+SSD+DVD ein 3tes Kabel)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance
1 x Raijintek Themis (Einbauvideo, alternativen in neuer und noch leiser: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
+ Wlan Stick:
1 x TP-Link TL-WN821N, USB 2.0
1 x TP-Link TL-WN822N, USB 2.0
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN3200, USB 2.0 (falls der Router auch 5GHz Band hat)


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Jau, den WLAN Stick habe ich vergessen, aber wir haben ja unser Babe


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Wahnsinn, wie schnell das ging. 
Vielen Danke erstmal. 

Aufgrund der Empfehlung ergeben sich ein paar Fragen. ich bin davon überzeugt dass ihr die richtige Antwort für mich habt (:

- wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile beim Xeom im Vergleich zum empfohlenen i5?
- spricht was dagegen das ganze System inkl. Spiele auf einer SSD zu betreiben? 
- die empfohlene graka unteecheidet sich von einer gtx 760 wie? Diese Karte wurde mir von einem Kumpel empfohlen.. 
- wie lange werde ich mit dem System Freude haben? wie gesagt, full HD und Ultra. 

Schöne grüße aus Wien


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Input zum Thema Xeons :

Ein bisschen Input zum Thema Xeons :

"Alle CPUs die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.

Intel  entscheidet anhand der Qualität, welchen Mikrocode die CPUs dann  tatsächlich erhalten, der sie dann als die CPU ausweist, die sie am Ende  sein werden.

Die wirklichen Prachtexemplare, also die wirklich super Teile, bleiben Xeon, denn damit verdient Intel die Kohle.
Die mit den kleinen Macken werden i7, die mit den großen Macken i5 und die mit den kaputten Macken werden i3.
Die Celerons und Pentiums sind dann die kaputten Macken, die nicht ganz dicht sind.

Kauft man also einen Xeon, hat man eigentlich eine CPU, die besser ist als ein i3, i5 oder i7.

Das  ist auch der Grund, wieso die i3 immer später kommen, denn am Anfang  hat Intel noch nicht genug kaputte Macken, um sie als i3 auf den Markt  zu bringen, das dauert seine Zeit."

Zitat von Kumpel Threshold.

Natürlich sind die i3, i5 und i7 trotzdem sehr gute CPUs, Thrseh hat das halt etwas witzig formuliert 

Die Xeons sind immer noch ein Geheimtipp, weil eben viele leute nur die i5 und i7 kennen.

Hier mal ein Test vom Vorgänger des 1231v3 : Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase

Und hier kannst Du grob schauen, wo sich der Xeon beim zocken einreiht  : Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Und dann guggel mal zum Spass, was so ein 4960X kostet 

Auf die SSD gehört ja das Betriebssystem, Programme und deine Lieblingsspiele.
Die "normale" HDD dient als Datensarg (Filme, Musik, andere Spiele...)

Die GTX760 hat einfach ein äusserst besch...eidenes P/L Verhältnis.
Die 280X kostet genausoviel, lässt eine 760 aber nur noch ihre Rücklichter sehen.

Der Xeon wird locker ~ 5 Jahre jede Graka befeuern können.
Wie lange die Graka reicht , aber auch ziemlich lange.

Zum Thema Ultra : Müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion


----------



## azzih (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Schmeiss die HDD raus und kauf gleich ne 256 GB SSD. Als Zusatz vielleicht ne kompakte USB3.0 externe Platte, ist imo deutlich praktischer, und interne HDDs brauch man heute nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

@ azzih

Doch, ich brauche immer noch nen ollen HDD Datensarg im Knecht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ azzih
> 
> Doch, ich brauche immer noch nen ollen HDD Datensarg im Knecht


 
Was soll man als IDE HDDler sagen, mit ganzen 60 gig


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

unmöglich, hätte niemals gedacht dass der xeon so weit vorne liegt. 
auf eine normale hdd könnte ich zu Gunsten einer ssd verzichten, da externe hdd vorhanden. 

klar ist:
Prozessor
Laufwerk 
Kühler für Prozi
Netzteil
Arbeitsspeicher 

unklar ist:
-bekomme ich eine bessere Graka für die gleiche Kohle bzw. eine lohnenswerte Leistungssteigerung für max. 50 euro Aufpreis? 
-wo liegen die wesentlichen Unterschiede bei Mainboards? kann ich das empfohlene die nächsten 5 jahre ohne Einschränkungen verwenden? 

Danke euch ( :


----------



## Rosigatton (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Die Boards von Ilu und mir sind beide okay, das etwas teurere (Ilus) ist etwas besser.

Die nächstbessere Graka wäre eine von diesen : Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G), Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Boards von Ilu und mir sind beide okay, das etwas teurere (Ilus) ist etwas besser.
> 
> Die nächstbessere Graka wäre eine von diesen : Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G), Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G), PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB


 
Das sind die - BESTEN - Karten bis 350 Euro?

- Was ich mir noch überlegt hätte, gibt es eine Möglichkeit das MB & GK farblich abzustimmen. > Wenn das in Richtung schwarz/blau geht, wäre ich echt froh.

DANKE
Amer


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

In der Zwischenzeit sind die GTX970 auf den Markt gekommen : Produktvergleich GTX970

Effizienz-Shootout mit OC: Maxwell (GTX 970) gegen Kepler und Hawaii - Einführung und Übersicht

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming im Test

Aber die R9 290 PowerColor PCS+ hat momentan einen seeehr guten Preis : PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+

Scharz/Blau ist das AsRock H97-Pro4 aber : MSI H97 Guard-Pro


----------



## IluBabe (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Du kannst dir auch das ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal anschauen ist quasi ein günstigeres MSI H97 Guard Pro, nur sollte man hier dann gleich über die Anschaffung einer Soka wie ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nachdenken. Macht das ganze zwar teurer, man hat dann aber auch gleich wertigen Sound der alles was man onBoard findet übertrifft.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Also das wäre mal meine Liste - nur bin ich sehr unentschlossen was die Graka angeht.

- Einerseits stelle ich mir die Frage ob es besser wäre einen günstigeren Prozi zu nehmen
- um dafür eine GTX 970 oder gleich lieber
- den Xeon nehmen und dafür 'nur' eine R9 290 PCS+

ich habe leider nicht so ein großes Wissen was die neueste HW angeht. Allerdings für mich, der in der Woche max. 5 spielt, muss es kein über-drüber-system sein.
Andererseits möche ich die nächsten 3 Jahre alle Games ruckelfrei und Detailreich spielen können.

Was meint ihr?

Was mich am meisten verunsichert ist die Tatsache, dass es von einer Graka gleich 75 verschieden ausführungen gibt. Genau so wie beim MB.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Naja, die Xeon-CPU würde ich schon nehmen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Xeon-CPU würde ich schon nehmen.


 
& welche GPU dann? ( :


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Xeon-CPU würde ich schon nehmen.


 
Sag, warum eigentlich? Welchen Mehrwert bekommst du für die 50 Euronen? 

LG
Amer


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Weil der Hyperthreading kann 

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase  (Vorgänger)
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test - ComputerBase  (Aktuell)

Mit einem i5 (4460 oder 4590) machst Du aber auch nix verkehrt.

GPU : 

Produktvergleich ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP - HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+

Das Monster : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2014)

Die 280x sind angesichts 290@270 Taler zu deier


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Weil der Hyperthreading kann
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase  (Vorgänger)
> Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test - ComputerBase  (Aktuell)
> ...


 
HT kann er, aber merkt man das dann auch beim spielen & vor allem, íst es die 50 Euro wert? xD

Zur GPU:

Da ich nicht viel Ahnung von den Feinheiten & dem Wesentlichem einer GPU habe, meine Frage.

Wie sehr Unterscheiden sich folgende Karten beim Gamen:
https://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1079712&cmp=1126329#xf_top

Würde eine karte nehmen, mit der ich länger ruhe habe. 3 Jahre sollten es schon sein. Spiele FHD + Hoch !


LG
Amer


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hier kannst Du gucken, wie stark die Karten sind : Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du gucken, wie stark die Karten sind : Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test


 
Tut mir leid, der link hilft mir nur minimal weiter. Es geht darum dass ich jedes mal eine andere Karte empfohlen bekomme.
Ohne jegliche Begründung fällt es mir irrsinnig schwer mich für eine zu entscheiden.

Wäre genau so, wenn meine Kunde zu mir kommen und ich denen jedes mal einen anderen Hersteller empfehle. [ Bin Küchenplaner ] 

Gibt es eine Homepage wo ich zB. [ nicht nur in Benchmarks ] sehe worin sich die verschieden R9 290 unterscheiden. & worauf es bei der Graka ankommt, MHZ, Boost, usw. usw ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Also die PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ ist ganz klar ein P/L Hammer und kaum langsamer als eine GTX970.

Mit einem i5 und dieser Graka bist Du ganz weit vorne.
Wenn der Xeon noch reinpasst, okay, wenn nicht ist´s auch in Ordnung


----------



## EmpireLp (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hi, ich hab auch mal was zusammen gestellt. Direkt ein Warenkorb auf Mindfactory, weils einfacher ist als jeden einzelnen Geizhals-Link du schicken 

Ich bin so auch 910€ gekommen ohne den 10€ WLan-Stick. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du zu NVidia stehst, aber die neue GTX970 ich besser als ne R9 280X.

Mal gucken wie du/ihr den findet. Ich hab nicht viel verändert: kleinere SSD, anderer Tower und das war dann auch im wesentlichen. Achja und natürlich die GTX970 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220756e260b0d5e07059c188421156c35c7d2c1331043

Musst du/ihr mal gucken wie der dir/euch gefällt 

MfG
Niklas


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Kann man so nehmen 

Gehäuse ist immer Geschmacksache, aber ganz übel sieht das Thermaltake auch nicht aus (und hat schön viel Platz, Fenster.... )


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



EmpireLp schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab auch mal was zusammen gestellt. Direkt ein Warenkorb auf Mindfactory, weils einfacher ist als jeden einzelnen Geizhals-Link du schicken
> 
> Ich bin so auch 910€ gekommen ohne den 10€ WLan-Stick. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du zu NVidia stehst, aber die neue GTX970 ich besser als ne R9 280X.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gut, aber lohnt sich der Aufpreis von knapp 75 Euro von der https://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html auf die GTX 970 ?!


LG
Amer


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Also soooviel stärker als die R9 290 ist die GTX970 nicht, kommt auch immer auf´s Spiel an.

Die PCS+ ist auf jeden Fall ein echter P/L Knaller und hat auch Leistung ohne Ende


----------



## EmpireLp (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Also soooviel stärker als die R9 290 ist die GTX970 nicht, kommt auch immer auf´s Spiel an.


 
Ok die R9 290 geht bestimmt auch gut (ich bin eig immer für AMD), aber ist halt auch ein "Stromfresser". Die R9 290 (NICHT X) brauch ca. 100W mehr als die GTX 970 und da stellt sich die frage ob man auf "lange Zeit" gesehen nicht doch die 75€ beim Strom spart?! Außerdem hab ich in meinem Beitrag nur von der 280X geredet  ^^

MfG
Niklas


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du die Kohlen hast nimm die 970
Wenn du die Kohle nicht hast und viel Mantle Games zockst dann die 290


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

@ Niklas

amer der erste hat ja nur nach dem Verhältnis R9 290 zu GTX970 gefragt.
Ich wollte dich in keinster Weise angreifen (oder was auch immer)  

Mit dem Stromverbrauch der 970/980 darfst Du dich nicht vertun.
Die Referenzgrakas sind sehr sparsam, siehe maximum Power Target, bei den Custom Modellen sieht das echt wieder ganz anders aus : Effizienz-Shootout mit OC: Maxwell (GTX 970) gegen Kepler und Hawaii - Einführung und Übersicht

Bis man den höheren Stromverbrauch der R9 290 durch die GTX970 wieder raus hätte, würde wohl zig Jahre dauern 

Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte, würde ich mir direkt die superfette Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra holen  

Ich habe seit ziemlich genau 2 Jahren eine Asus 7950, minimal schächer als eine R9 280, und bin immer noch sowas von zufrieden mit der Leistung 

Mein Schatz : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Was meint die Gemeinde zu meiner Konfi?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/56af2722043341dadbaf820b2b9fb35edd980dc5535dc5e3b4e

Könnte / sollte ich beim NT Geld sparen? Gibt das selbe nur 'non Modular' für knappe 55 Euro. Non Modular ist was? :/
Bitte um Tipps bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge - DANKE !


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Niklas
> 
> amer der erste hat ja nur nach dem Verhältnis R9 290 zu GTX970 gefragt.
> Ich wollte dich in keinster Weise angreifen (oder was auch immer)
> ...




Oha - dann werde ich mehr als zufrieden mit den R9 290 PCS+ sein - verrate mir mal was du so zockst & auf wie viele Std./Woche du kommst? ( :


LG
Amer


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Du solltest nicht am Netzteil sparen, gerade bei so einer Hai-End Graka nicht.

Das non-modular kostet ~ 78,- Taler, nicht 55,-
Beim non-modular kannst Du die Kabelbäume nicht abnehemen, das ist aber wirklich vernachlässigbar.
Könntest also auch das be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W nehmen, aber die paar Euro mehr für das modulare machen den Kohl nicht fett.

Einziges Problem, die Graka ist zu lang für das Zalman Gehäuse 

Könntest dir ja mal die SPEC Baureihe von Corsair anschauen : Corsair Carbide Series SPEC | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit : Ich bin "arbeitsuchend", hänge fast nur hier im Forum 

Wenn ich mich mal losreissen kann, wird halt gezockt : AssCreed, Tomb Raider, momentan Mittelerde-Mordors Schatten, Batman, Far Cry, natürlich Skyrim  etc.....

Edit 2 : Jepp, Du wirst mit der PCS+ mehr als zufrieden sein


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Nein, nein, nein. Das Geäuse hat mir so gut gefallen, verdammt xD

Gibts die Graka auch in klein? xD
Sonst, gibt's i-was was an meine Konfi sich nicht 'riechen' kann?

Edit: Der Stromverbraucht ist zweitrangig, da ich eh so wenig Zeit habe zum Zocken xD Da will ich nicht auch noch an die Energierechnung denken müssen xD


LG


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte, würde ich mir direkt die superfette Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra holen


 
Hey. Die ist ja lieferbar.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

@ Thresh

Goile Sache, wenn ich jetzt Kohle hätte, wäre das meine 

@ amer

Dieses Gehäuse spielt ein Liga höher, ist wirklich seeehr gut, und wenn es ein bisschen leuchten soll, rüstest Du einen LED-Lüfter oder eine LED-Leiste nach : Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Aber wie lange ist sie lieferbar?
Mindfactory traue ich nicht über den Weg was lieferbar angeht.
Heute ist Freitag. Spätestens Samstag ist sie wieder nicht mehr lieferbar und dann stehst du doof dar wenn du jetzt bestellt hast.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Habe die Kohle eh nicht und bin mit meiner 7950 immer noch mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Ich hab die Kohle schon aber ich brauche sie nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Was ist mit dem hier: https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-core-v51-mit-sichtfenster-ca-1c6-00m1wn-00-a1168492.html

Hat die Graka in dem Gehäuse Platz?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Das Case bietet 310mm Platz.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Joa, da passt die ganz locker rein


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

& das würde mir auch gefallen.

Gibts da irgendwelche Kritieren, welches besser wäre.

https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-t9-value-blau-mit-sichtfenster-a762509.html

LG


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

& könnt ihr mir sagen ob die Konfi so passsen würde oder nicht. Keiner hat mich in meiner Auswahl betätigt : )


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Da wäre sie, meine Auswahl:


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Deine Auswahl ist erste Sahne 

Und das sharkoon-t28-blau-mit-sichtfenster ist der etwas bessere Nachfolger vom T9, da passt auch alles rein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Deine Auswahl ist erste Sahne
> 
> Und das sharkoon-t28-blau-mit-sichtfenster ist der etwas bessere Nachfolger vom T9, da passt auch alles rein.


 
Nehme mir das Sharkoon, die 30 Euro kann ich mir wirklich sparen. Bin knapp über meinem Budget xD
909 Euro bei Geizhals. Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?

Habe mir das mal ausgerechnet, wenn ich bei einem Store in Wien einkaufen würde..
ACHTUNG: *200 EURO WÜRDE MICH DER SPAß MEHR KOSTEN - WAHNSINN ODER?*


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Mindfactory ist i.O.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen !

Ich bin mit meiner Kiste sehr zufrieden. Sie läuft sehr gut.

Die PCS+ habe ich nach 3 Wochen zurück gesandt, da ein Lager (denke ich) kapput war.
Ersetzt wurde diese durch eine Vapor-X 

Nun meine Frage an euch..
Ich bekomme ich den nächsten Tagen eine Prämie vom Arbeitgeben.

Diese wollte ich sinnvoll in meinen PC investieren --> nun die Frage ..

macht es Sinn jetzt was neues zu verbauen / tauschen etc .?.

Mein ganzes System findet ihr den der Sig.




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Du brauchst nichts tauschen, der Rechner ist gut dabei.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen, 

was meint ihr - würde ein 2400'er RAM meiner Kiste was bringen? 

zB der hier:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)


Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

nein dein Board würde ihn ohnehin nicht unterstützen, wenn die Liste aus Beitrag #46 deinen Rechner darstellt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Andere Frage:

Sind 2 Lüfter im Case zu wenig?


----------



## IluBabe (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

no einer rein einer raus ist vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Angenommen ich will dem System mehrere gönnen.. Wo macht ein zweiter mehr Sinn, vorne rein oder hinten raus?


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hinten kannst du nur einen einbauen.
vorne gehen inzwischen meist zwei. Im Deckel geht auch was.


----------



## IluBabe (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Angenommen ich will dem System mehrere gönnen.. Wo macht ein zweiter mehr Sinn, vorne rein oder hinten raus?


DeXgo - GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 7)
Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie warm darf eigentlich mein Xeon werden?


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Ich schreibe gerade vom Phone aus, aber so ausm Kopp raus sage ich mal dass alles unter 80° in Ordnung ist. Ich weiss gerade nicht wie hoch Intel die maximale Temperatur für den Xeon angibt. Wieso fragst du?


----------



## rackcity (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

80 grad sind unbedenklich.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerade vom Phone aus, aber so ausm Kopp raus sage ich mal dass alles unter 80° in Ordnung ist. Ich weiss gerade nicht wie hoch Intel die maximale Temperatur für den Xeon angibt. Wieso fragst du?



Weil ich überhaupt *keine Ahnung* hatte wie warm so ein Teil werden _darf_ !

Gibts ein 'besseres' Programm als Core Temp?

Dieses erstellt immer irgendeine Datei am Desktop wenn ich es anschmeiße ?!

Während des Gamen erreicht das Teil 50-55 Grad - also alles jut ( :


----------



## markus1612 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

HWMonitor ist ne gute Alternative.


----------



## Aldeguerra (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Gibts ein 'besseres' Programm als Core Temp?
> Dieses erstellt immer irgendeine Datei am Desktop wenn ich es anschmeiße ?!
> Während des Gamen erreicht das Teil 50-55 Grad - also alles jut ( :



Ich benutze den OPEN HARDWARE MONITOR.
Damit kannst du dir ein Gadget erstellen mit den für dich wichtigen Daten, die du gerne immer sehen möchtest.
Habe z.B. immer die Temps vom Mainboard, CPU, GPU und Festplatten sowie die Auslastungen im Auge.

Und die Temps deiner CPU von 50-55 beim Gamen sind im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Uchebuike (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Ich würde auch zu HWMonitor raten, benutze es (wie viele andere) selbst und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich meinen CPU Lüfter leise kriegen?

Das Teil rennt im idle über 1200 RPM!

Mit Speedfan kann ich absolut nichts anfangen!

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

1200 im idle? Wie sehen die temps im idle aus?


----------



## Bulo22 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Wenn die Temperaturen im Idle in Ordnung sind und nur die Lüfterkurve nicht passt kannst du diese im BIOS konfigurieren (vorausgesetzt der CPU-Kühler wurde richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen).


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Amon schrieb:


> 1200 im idle? Wie sehen die temps im idle aus?



Um die 40 Grad sind es..


----------



## Uchebuike (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Für 1200 RPM scheint mir das ein wenig hoch...


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Temps ok. Dann guck mal ins BIOS/UEFI, da kannst du Lüfterprofile einstellen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

unwichtier Post !


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mit den Threads sparsam umgehen, deswegen frage ich hier nach..

Während mein PC aus ist, läuchtet die Maus trotzdem weiter!

Wie kann ich das deaktivieren?


DANKE


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Du musst mal im Bios nachschauen, welcher USB Port noch Strom liefert. Das ist dafür, Geräte aufzuladen ohne den Rechner starten zu müssen.
Diese Funktion lässt sich im Bios abschalten. Handbuch lesen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo nochmal,

das mein erstes Netzteil bereist eingegangen ist, wollte ich euch fragen wie man ein NT richtig "einbaut" ?

Lüfter oben oder unten ?


----------



## markus1612 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Das Netzteil sollte möglichst einen eigenen Luftzyklus haben, daher Lüfter eigentlich immer nach unten


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil sollte möglichst einen eigenen Luftzyklus haben, daher Lüfter eigentlich immer nach unten



interessant, danke!

Mir wurde hier eig. das Gegenteil empfohlen.

Habe sogar die Befürchtung dass mein erstes NT deswegen kapput gegangen ist weil eben die heiße Luft durchmarschiert ..


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Standardmäßig den Lüfter vom Netzteil nach unten, wenn das NT im Gehäuse auch unten eingebaut ist.
So zieht es kalte Frischluft von unterm Gehäuse.

MehlstaubtheCat empfiehlt schonmal, wenn übertaktet wird und ein sehr gutes Netzteil eh Pflicht ist, den Lüfter nach oben, weil das einem sehr guten Netzteil nix ausmacht, und so noch etwas Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse transportiert wird.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Okay, den Xeon kann ich ja eh nicht übertakten.

Außerdem interessiert mich das nicht wirklich, da kaum Zeit.

Werde ihn also wieder umdrehen ( :


PS: Super Confi , danke für deine Hilfe Rosi


----------



## Kuschikime (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hi @ all,

bin neu hier, da mich dieses Thema auch gerade brennend interessiert. Mein alter Rechner macht schlapp und um die 800 - 900 Euronauten will ich investieren.
Vorab habe ich schon einige Male Systeme zusammengestellt ohne zu wissen was ich tue und ob die Teile überhaupt zusammen passen. Gerade vor 2 Tagen dacht ich nun, mein ultimatives System für mich gefunden zu haben, da lese ich diesen Thread und stehe nun wieder genauso doof da wie vorher.

Am meisten wundere ich mich über die CPU und Grafikkarten Empfehlungen.
Ich hätte mich eigentlich für nen 8Kern AMD entschieden, basierend auf der Vermutung 8 sind schneller als 4 und für ne MSI Grafik die hier überhaupt keine Erwähnung fand.
Des weiteren habe ich auch nirgends ne Empfehlung des Motherboards(sollte auch MSI werden) gefunden wie schnell der Arbeitsspeicher getacktet sein darf, gefunden. Auch hier hätte ich den über 2000 getakteten gekauft da dieser auch teils billiger ist als manche 1600er.

Hat jemand Lust da nochmal Ordnung in meine Gedankenblase zu bringen?

Grüße


----------



## markus1612 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Kuschikime schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> bin neu hier, da mich dieses Thema auch gerade brennend interessiert. Mein alter Rechner macht schlapp und um die 800 - 900 Euronauten will ich investieren.
> Vorab habe ich schon einige Male Systeme zusammengestellt ohne zu wissen was ich tue und ob die Teile überhaupt zusammen passen. Gerade vor 2 Tagen dacht ich nun, mein ultimatives System für mich gefunden zu haben, da lese ich diesen Thread und stehe nun wieder genauso doof da wie vorher.
> ...


Mach lieber einen neuen Thread auf, sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich.

In dem neuen Thread kannst du dann auch direkt dein aktielles System auflisten (bitte Netzteil, Case, CpuKühler und alles andere).


----------



## Kuschikime (26. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Wird gemacht..


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

um einen neuen Thread zu vermeiden, hänge ich kurz an ..
Bin mit dem System nach wie vor sehr zufrieden ABER um kein tearing zu haben ist bei mir immer VSync eingeschaltet.
Das hat leider den Nachteil das ich in Games wie Far Cry sehr oft 30 FPS vor mir habe.

Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich nun ?


- Monitor mit 144 MHz damit ich Vsync ausmachen kann und ich auch was von den 60+ FPS habe?
- Eine bessere GPU ?

Möchte bloß nichts unüberlegtes tun / kaufen was eh nur "bissi was" bringt wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ( :


_DANKE Euch_


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

push !


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Das ist das Dilemma. Tearing kannst du nur verhindern, wenn du die Frames halten kannst.
Daher müsstest du mal schauen, was du in den Einstellungen ändern musst, damit Far Cry mit konstant 60fps läuft.

Ein 144Hz Monitor erzeugt ebenso Tearing wie ein 60Hz Monitor.
G Sync erzeugt kein Tearing. Dazu brauchst du aber einen G Sync Monitor und eine Nvidia Karte.
Das Gegenstück bei AMD heißt Freesync. Auch da ist ein neuer Monitor fällig.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das Dilemma. Tearing kannst du nur verhindern, wenn du die Frames halten kannst.
> Daher müsstest du mal schauen, was du in den Einstellungen ändern musst, damit Far Cry mit konstant 60fps läuft.
> 
> Ein 144Hz Monitor erzeugt ebenso Tearing wie ein 60Hz Monitor.
> ...



Hey Threshold,

Du sagst es --> Dilemma xD

Lässt sich eigentlich Tearing mit G- bzw. Freesync komplett verhindern ?

Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meinem 21:9 Monitor um mir jetzt einen neuen zu holen : /


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Lässt sich eigentlich Tearing mit G- bzw. Freesync komplett verhindern ?



Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich selbst würde mir auch gerne einen G Sync Monitor kaufen, nur gibt es den nicht so, wie ich ihn gerne hätte, von daher begnüge ich mich mit meinem Monitor noch eine Weile und schraube das so hin, dass ich immer konstant 60fps habe -- was leider nicht immer möglich ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Kannst ja deine 980 Ti verkaufen und dir dafür ne AMD Graka + Freesync Monitor kaufen. [emoji14]


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Die Fury X ist auch kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht.
> Ich selbst würde mir auch gerne einen G Sync Monitor kaufen, nur gibt es den nicht so, wie ich ihn gerne hätte, von daher begnüge ich mich mit meinem Monitor noch eine Weile und schraube das so hin, dass ich immer konstant 60fps habe -- was leider nicht immer möglich ist.



Du kannst mir nicht einreden dass du mit deiner 980 Ti in allen Games keine 60+ FPS erreichst


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Du kannst mir nicht einreden dass du mit deiner 980 Ti in allen Games keine 60+ FPS erreichst



Ich sage nur Anno 2070. 
Da schaffe ich knapp 40fps, wenn die Monumente stehen -- irgendwie fressen die Monumente Leistung, keine Ahnung, wieso.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Anno 2070.
> Da schaffe ich knapp 40fps, wenn die Monumente stehen -- irgendwie fressen die Monumente Leistung, keine Ahnung, wieso.



haha unfassbar 

Denke werde dann auf die nächste Generation warten @ 2016
Wie viele Taler muss ich den hinblättern um einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub gegenüber meiner R9 290 zu merken?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Mal sehen -- den Performance Chip von Pascal kann man wie immer rauchen --  erst Big Pascal wird die leistung bringen --  Big Maxwell kostet als Titan X über 1000€ -- was wird wohl Big Pascal kosten?


----------



## markus1612 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Anno 2070 ist schon extrem krass.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Die engine ist einfach für den arsch. Mehr geht nicht, wenn du eine größere Stadt hast. Bei mir ist ab 50k Einwohner schluss mit 60fps.
Daher hoffe ich auf Anno 2205. Das kriegt ja eine komplett neue Engine.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Das gibt mir aber wenig Mut wenn ich lese dass eine 980 Ti schwächelt 

Sonst seid ihr zufrieden mit der Karte?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Die 980 Ti hat schon eine Menge Leistung und reicht aus. Die Titan ist aus meiner Sicht nur Prestige.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

Brauche wieder Hilfe von der Profis ..
ich überlege wie ich mein Weihnachtsgeld schnell & effektiv gegen Warengüter eintausche 

Was meint ihr, ist der Umstieg von meinem Monitor auf einen 27" ( WqHD ) zu empfehlen?
Das nächste was mich nachdenklich macht ist die GPU - muss dann auch eine neue her ?

Meine aktuelle R9 290 + den Asus PB 298q würde ich natürlich verkaufen ..


_Danke euch .._


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Für WQHD sollte die R9 290 noch reichen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Hmm, ich merke schon bei 2560x1080 dass die Leistung nicht reicht. Oder liegt das an der Optimierung?

& sieht man dann auch einen Unterschied zwischen 2560x1080 UND 2560x1440 ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

2560x1080 ist ja 21:9 Format. 
Ich bevorzuge immer 16:9 format, wobei mir 16:10 sogar lieber ist, aber das ist ja im Auflösungszustand.


----------



## Andinistrator (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Wie ist hier der Stand? Wurde es Skylake?
EDIT - Fehler ausgebessert: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b4052493b6de1cc64b70f4a1b6bd8f06ea0c9717cd
880€


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Wie ist hier der Stand? Wurde es Skylake?
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2213fd143db14d615301a758363206cc7b41ae72a0edb
> 875€



Hey, der Thread ist schon ein Jahr alt.
Hier poste ich meine Fragen zum System bevor ich weitere Threads produziere 
Aber Danke Dir


----------



## Andinistrator (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

 Überlesen - Entschuldigung


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> 2560x1080 ist ja 21:9 Format.
> Ich bevorzuge immer 16:9 format, wobei mir 16:10 sogar lieber ist, aber das ist ja im Auflösungszustand.



Genau, mein aktueller Monitor ist in 21:9


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro*

Die Leistung der Grafikkarte ist ja abhängig von der Auflösung, also der tatsächlich dargestellten Pixel.
Das musst du halt ausprobieren, ob die Karte für den neuen Monitor noch passt. Aber großartig nachlegen kostet dann viel Geld, denn von einer 290 auf eine 390 aufrüsten ist Unsinn.
Du müsstest schon eine GTX 980 Ti oder Fury X nehmen, um einen Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*

_Hallo zusammen..._

Ein gutes Jahr hab ich schon meine Kiste.
*Die läuft und läuft und läuft - ohne Probleme, zum Glück.*

Nun meine Frage:
Gäbe es aktuell was an meinem System zu verbessern, was mir erheblich mehr Leistung bringen würde?

Zur Zeit bin ich mit der R9 290 recht zufrieden.
Frage mich ob ich 2016 schon eine Karte finde welche die R9 290 ablöst und mir aber nicht 10-30% Mehrleistung bringt sondern *mehr*!

Würde dann auch meinen Monitor tauschen gegen einen mit G- oder FreeSync !
Warum? Mein aktueller Asus PB 298q hat extreme Tearingprobleme!
Ohne Vsync *kann ich nicht spielen* !


_Bin auf eure Meinung(en) gespannt ..._
_Gruß_


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*

Nächsten Jahr kommt Pascal und Arctic Island auf den Markt.
Was die leisten werden, weiß aber niemand, da musst du abwarten.
Die R9 290 jetzt zu wechseln, bringt jedenfalls nichts außer viel Geld, das den Besitzer wechselt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nächsten Jahr kommt Pascal und Arctic Island auf den Markt.
> Was die leisten werden, weiß aber niemand, da musst du abwarten.
> Die R9 290 jetzt zu wechseln, bringt jedenfalls nichts außer viel Geld, das den Besitzer wechselt.



Okay danke für deine Meinung Threshold,

denke die R9 290 packt locker kommende Titel aus 2016 und bei anspruchsvollen Games in 2017 auf _hoch - sehr hoch_ ...
Würden weitere 8 GB Ram bei mir Sinn machen?


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*

Mehr RAM kann nie schaden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Frage zur Belüftung*

Habe mir das Set hier bestellt: Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB, 3er Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Meine Frage ist ob ich irgendwas im Bios umstellen muss.

Weil da wird der Adapter mitgeliefert welchen an einen PWM Anschluss muss, richtig?


----------



## sozialhookah (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Frage zur Belüftung*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe mir das Set hier bestellt: Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB, 3er Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> 
> Meine Frage ist ob ich irgendwas im Bios umstellen muss.
> 
> Weil da wird der Adapter mitgeliefert welchen an einen PWM Anschluss muss, richtig?



Der hat doch eh einen normalen 4Pin PWM Anschluss. 
Anstecken und wenn zu laut etc. einfach Lüfterkurve einstellen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Frage zur Belüftung*



sozialhookah schrieb:


> Der hat doch eh einen normalen 4Pin PWM Anschluss.
> Anstecken und wenn zu laut etc. einfach Lüfterkurve einstellen.



& *wo* die Lüfterkurve einstellen?

Software, Bios?


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*

Im Bios. Unter Monitoring.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*

Welche Temps sind eigentlich noch in Ordnung für meinen Prozessor?
Beim Zocken habe ich um die 65-72 Grad.
Wegen Silent und so habe ich den Lüfter nur mit 1000 rpm laufen.


----------



## markus1612 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming PC für max. 800-900 Euro | Zeit zum Aufrüsten?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche Temps sind eigentlich noch in Ordnung für meinen Prozessor?
> Beim Zocken habe ich um die 65-72 Grad.
> Wegen Silent und so habe ich den Lüfter nur mit 1000 rpm laufen.


Alles unter 80° ist absolut unbedenklich.


----------

